# Dealing with teenage drug problems



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have three children who are doing very well, (2 married, 1 earning a last salary, nice house, etc) but that wasn't always the case. Here are my suggests of dealing with drug problems, 

1. There is a problem. I know, there was no one cuter than Janie at her 8th birthday party. She has a problem now. Easier way to confirm, accuse your kid of using heroin, and they may say, I just smoke pot now and then. Bingo, you got confirmation. 

2. Take away the money. Most parents fund drug purchases. he will steal from your wallet or pocketbook. May not be happy about doing it, but it will happen. Safeguard checks and siblings money. Buy clothes, books, etc, in kind, do not give your child cash because he will buy drugs and lie. 

3. Stay calm when he is on or off. There is withdrawal, or need. Don't start arguments when your child needs drugs. Stay away and try to reduce tensions. 

4. Show your love. You still love your child and even more than a marriage, he is always your son. Be there for him when things are hard. 

5. Get professional help. He may need an in-patient facility. 
Recognize the problem and get help. 

6. The unexpected fight Your child is not particularly confrontational but says a kid beat him up and sent him to the hospital. That was a drug deal gone bad where someone took the money and assaulted your child instead of supplying the drugs. 

7. Ask his siblings They can tell you what's happening. 

8. Change Consider moving, involving him in other activities or changing the cycle. 

9. Investigate underlying problems He used drugs because he is depressed or angry. Try to find out why and see if you can


----------

